# What ya'll thinkin bout Cohutta?



## pcking78 (Oct 5, 2015)

I try to hunt Cohutta at least a couple days every year.  I haven't gotten to pull the trigger on a bear yet but did see a couple does last year, walked up on 'em bedded on a ridge top. 
     Anyway, just wondering what your predictions were for this year.  Is this a good year for bear numbers?  I know the weather will be kinda warm but we'll make-do I guess.
    Also, how are the acorns this year.  I haven't gotten to get up there much this year so I was just wondering if yall are seeing more up high or down low?  Again, not looking for any specific spots, just curious.
    I have been reading everyone's info on here for a long time, what a great forum.  Maybe I'll have a reason to post on here in a few days; good luck!!

pck


----------



## bscrandall (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm no expert, but I'd say that it's still steep.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 5, 2015)

White oak acorns very scarce, but there are pockets in the 3-3200 ft range. Its been the busiest archery season I can remember, and I predict I will be pulling down lots of out of town red flagging tape next week.


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks like the weather has changed on us. Bring your rain gear.


----------



## Hunter454 (Oct 28, 2015)

whitetailfreak said:


> White oak acorns very scarce, but there are pockets in the 3-3200 ft range. Its been the busiest archery season I can remember, and I predict I will be pulling down lots of out of town red flagging tape next week.


I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who does this lol


----------

